# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Membership Status / Administrative Contact Information

## CreativeCoPilot

Just curious as to general administrative contact information.  I have had a couple issues with my backend settings (specifically receiving updates as to new comments, and my timestamps on posts just being totally off).  
Frankly, I just don't know who to contact for this.

Also, regarding membership status levels, I was curious if this was based on how many posts you've made, or what exactly.  Just wondering.

Thanks.
CreativeCoPilot : Junior Member

----------


## Eddie

hey that would be me. sorry, I had my first child born tonight.  will get to your issues asap
eddie

----------


## CreativeCoPilot

Well, if there was ever an excuse, I suppose that is an acceptable one, hahah..  CONGRATS!!!

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> hey that would be me. sorry, I had my first child born tonight.  will get to your issues asap
> eddie



Congrats on having 123 posts!

123.jpg

----------


## Eddie

OK, have some time.  Baby is sleeping LOL.

As for the ranks, they are based on posts. They are the default Vbulletin settings.  I haven't gotten around to changing them. Any ideas for rank names, and posts to achieve these ranks would be awesome  :Smile: 

As for your backend issues. Honestly I have no idea what is causing that.  What are all the issues that you are having?  I will try and look into them the best I can.

Eddie

----------


## CreativeCoPilot

Hmm... I suppose something to the extent of: 
Engineer
Staff Engineer
Senior Engineer
Principal Engineer
Chief Engineer

In regards to the backend, a member level doesn't change for previous posts once it reaches the "x" point.  
See following image:
Member Level.jpg

Two posts.  One changed, but the previous didn't. Odd.

Also, on the back end, I had to manually select that I wanted to subscribe to posts when commenting.  To me, that should be set as a default.  I couldn't figure out why I wasn't receiving a notification in my email when something new was happening to a thread.

Last, the timecodes on my posts were off.  Typically there is a setting in the back end for the user to select their own location or time zone, though I didn't see this on VBoard's.  Hmm....

----------


## CreativeCoPilot

Yeah, just doing a quick test right now.  My local time is 3:57 PM, and the timestamp for my post is 10:57PM.  
There needs to be a region preference setting somewhere in the back end.  Maybe I just didn't see it.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> Yeah, just doing a quick test right now.  My local time is 3:57 PM, and the timestamp for my post is 10:57PM.  
> There needs to be a region preference setting somewhere in the back end.  Maybe I just didn't see it.



Timestamp for your post shows as 6:57 PM for me over in Eastern...


//EDIT: Time right now is 11:28 PM and the timestamp shows as 11:27 PM, so mine is fine...

----------


## CreativeCoPilot

One issue down.

Time.jpg

----------


## Eddie

> Hmm... I suppose something to the extent of: 
> Engineer
> Staff Engineer
> Senior Engineer
> Principal Engineer
> Chief Engineer


OK, there is another thread about this.  I'll post your suggestions.  




> In regards to the backend, a member level doesn't change for previous posts once it reaches the "x" point.  
> See following image:
> Member Level.jpg
> 
> Two posts.  One changed, but the previous didn't. Odd.


Odd I agree. It might be something that needs to update when the counters on the site update daily.




> Also, on the back end, I had to manually select that I wanted to subscribe to posts when commenting.  To me, that should be set as a default.  I couldn't figure out why I wasn't receiving a notification in my email when something new was happening to a thread.


I've changed it so that you get notifications of PMs.  However, I don't know if we should make it send email notifications for subscribed threads or not.  Might get annoying to some.  What do you guys think?

Eddie

----------


## CreativeCoPilot

In the instance of Facebook, you're automatically "subscribed" to a conversation when you make a comment.  I would do the same.  The real question for me though is how easily it is to UN-subscribe.

----------


## Eddie

OK, I enabled this for all new members that have signed up.  You will probably still have to edit this in your settings.  Let me know if you have any issues.

Eddie

----------

